#ubuntu-design 2012-06-25
<mpt> Just completed: Design for developer replies to reviews in Ubuntu Software Center. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter/RatingsAndReviews#replying>
<mpt> Just starting: Design for "Most Popular" section(s) in Ubuntu Software Center. <https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/software-center-q-client>
<mpt> This channel is quivering with excitement
#ubuntu-design 2012-06-26
<alo21> hi
<alo21> Could somone says where grey pictogram are, please?
#ubuntu-design 2012-06-29
<mpt> Just completed: A design for a "Contributor Console" to help Ubuntu contributors. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributorConsole>
#ubuntu-design 2013-06-24
<mpt> ckpringle, re. bug 1174265, the browser will need some kind of control for the HTML element <select multiple>.
<ubot5> bug 1174265 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "ValueSelector: support for selecting multiple values" [High,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1174265
<ckpringle> hey mpt
<ckpringle> is there a case in system settings where you've used a page stack but it *could* be replaced with an option selector? Want to test the extreme case of a really long list of mutually exclusive options… ringtone?
<mpt> ckpringle, ringtone isn't a really long list. Time zone might be a better example. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeAndDate#Phone
<ckpringle> mpt: awesome thanks!
<ckpringle> mpt: does time zone have search inside?
<mpt> ckpringle, yes
<mpt> You want one that doesn't have search?
<mpt> A long list, I mean
<ckpringle> Language and Text would be a good one I think?
<mpt> Display language, yes
<mpt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LanguageAndText#Phone-1
<ckpringle> mpt https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LanguageAndText#phone
<ckpringle> mpt: yeah so the link I sent, with an option selector expanding into the list in your link
<ckpringle> mpt: cool
<mpt> I see
<mpt> It's kind of an awkward example because of the Cancel/Confirm buttons
<ckpringle> mpt: yeah so I assume in this case it wouldn't have the cancel / confirm
<ckpringle> mpt: so the list will expand in view, you select one and it collapses
<ckpringle> mpt: seeing if it works or if we should say to use the page stack instead when it's a really long list
<mpt> ok
<xnox> ckpringle: as long as the options are flickable, while the title of what one is selecting & current selection are visible. At the moment "value selector" widget doesn't support that.
<xnox> ckpringle: I posted a code sample to ubuntu-phone mailing list about that recently.
<ckpringle> xnox: hey so we are working on this just now : http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/building-blocks/option-selector
<ckpringle> xnox: would replace the value selector (well, rename it to option selector in a list view)
<xnox> ckpringle: looks very nice! and seems like it will work, e.g. there can be literary hundreds of wifi networks visible.
<ckpringle> xnox: so yeah our thinking is that it'll have a maximum height then scroll, still to test though
<ckpringle> xnox: so mph and I are looking at that example in system settings as a test
<xnox> ckpringle: lp:~xnox/+junk/oobe has a first page in qml done, with a ValueSelector listing statically all languages supported by installer.
<xnox> which is for out-of-the-box experience.... but I guess I can throw together a qml mockup for settings/display-language as well.
<xnox> which is a long list of languages.... =)
<xnox> ckpringle: mpt: it's hard to show "flicking" but here are screenshots of various states of the ValueSelector: https://plus.google.com/photos/105922848292507689403/albums/5893067968066262017
<mpt> thanks xnox
<mpt> ckpringle, I was actually going to suggest the reverse -- that the setup step use an expanded-by-default list like System Settings does
<mpt> because there's nothing else on that screen
 * xnox has expanded by default, but i uploaded screenshots in a logical order.....
<xnox> for the OOBE, the expanded list of values should ideally stop short of the screen bottom, to include the "next" button, but I haven't managed to do it properly with flickable and valueselector.
<xnox> mpt: https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-Z30ZQsBezVI/UchkX0WZs9I/AAAAAAAABBI/7DXz_YDhPXw/w402-h629-no/8-current.png
<xnox> which is well =/
<mpt> heh
<mpt> I wasn't expecting that. :-)
 * mpt wonders what the title of the time & date menu on phone should be
<mpt> (a) the current time (repeating what's immediately above), (b) the current date (repeating what's immediately below), (c) "Clock" (duh), (d) "Time & Date" (duh)
<mpt> ooh, (e) weekday
<xnox> mpt: Surely it should be personal & dynamic "Good morning" "Good Afternoon" "Good Evening" "Good Night" "5 minutes to New Year!" "Happy Halloween!", etc.
<mpt> xnox, hmm, that reminds me of the program menu in DOS PCs in the 1980s
<mpt> "Good morning please enter your selection"
<xnox> mpt: i clearly remember there was something more recent & far more creepy.
<mpt> "F1 Menu Maintenance                  F10 Exit to DOS"
<xnox> e.g. google now uses a local sky-line picture with weather & time of day applied (e.g. cloudy london in blue hues at night for example) but it was something to do with time of day.
<ckpringle> xnox: that's interesting, will look good with the new option selector...
<xnox> Yeah! =)
<mpt> Just completed: Draft design for clock indicator and menu on the phone. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeAndDate#Indicator
<xnox> mpt: and if there is no wake-up alarm set? "No alarm set" and one can tap it to launch new alarm?
<xnox> this is my #1 pet peeve on android
<mpt> You can set alarms in the clock app
<mpt> so, a couple more taps...
<mpt> Adding an extra item for that would take space otherwise taken by an already-set alarm/event
<mpt> So, it's a tradeoff
<xnox> mpt: but that's the point if you ever change/adjust alarm you always do it via indicator, after this one time on saturday you go and turn them all off to sleep in on sunday. And then on sunday, you open indicator without having a clue as to "where did the alarm go?" and feeling very disorientated as to how to "change the alarm back to 8am"
<xnox> for monday morning.
<xnox> mpt: will the "clock" item take me to clock.app?
#ubuntu-design 2013-06-25
<mpt> xnox, yes, it will open the Clock
<gregier_> hi I was wondering if someone can take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-themes/+bug/1171587
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1171587 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "update to GTK 3.9 and the issues to resolve for it" [Wishlist,New]
#ubuntu-design 2013-06-26
 * snwh is away: Away
 * snwh is back (gone 00:00:13)
 * mpt having trouble designing the sound menu for phone
<mpt> If a phone has prominent hardware volume buttons, then a volume slider is somewhat pointless (unlike on PC, where the hardware volume keys are only two of dozens)
<mpt> And a volume slider on a touch UI is more likely to cause accidental blaring than a volume slider on a pointing-device UI
<xnox> even if there are no hardware volume buttons, the headphones might have hardware volume buttons.
<mpt> true
<mpt> But then what if audio isn't playing either? The menu will hardly contain anything.
<xnox> on android, under settings there is "Volumes" and in there you set 3 volumes: ringtone (phone calls, messages, emails, facebook messages, etc...), media (video playback, games volume, etc), alarm (well alarm).
<snwh> those will be accessed far less frequently then general volume, if at all
<mpt> That might make sense in Settings, but yeah, not in an omnipresent menu.
<xnox> the problem is that it plays back "preview" of how loud that will be, accidentally blaring when one only wanted to set the alarm volume app un-noticed at midnight.
<xnox> that's only beginning of problems.
<xnox> on android, you never know which volume hardware keys are controlling.
<mpt> And on the other hand, if it *doesn't* preview, how are you supposed to know what it does
<mpt> what the effect of your choice is, I mean
<xnox> e.g. when playing video hardware keys control media volume, but don't change ringtone volume.
<xnox> unless a phone call happened to start ringing as you were about to change video volume, then magically you silence your ringtone volume.
<xnox> mpt: imho sound menu makes sense and should be able to control current volume, if nothing is in progress than it should act as "activate/diactivate silent mode"
<xnox> mpt: and it should always have music player in it.
<mpt> On iOS, if audio is playing, the HW buttons controls the volume of that audio. If not, they control the volume of the ringtone and the volume OSD says "ringer".
<xnox> i don't know how it should behave, but I know for sure that keys in my pocket manage to silence my iphone and nexus4 with fairly consistent rates, especially when I am waiting for a phone call ;-)
<mpt> We don't even have a silent mode, let alone an assumption of a HW button for it.
<snwh> mpt, there's no "mute ringer" for when you don't want to talk to someone?
<xnox> how am i suppose to go to theatre / cinema / meetings / library?  surely i should be able to set vibrate only.
<snwh> there's always a scenario where the HW buttons fail/get broken and the user can't change the volume because there's no slider :P
<snwh> mpt, but wouldn't the slider indicate the level of the volume (which buttons do not)
<mpt> yeah, that's its main benefit
<mpt> though you achieve the same effect by clicking Up then Down :-)
<snwh> true
<snwh> and 'mute' is kind of redundant, if you just slide it to 0
<snwh> so you're left with an empty sound menu xD
 * snwh wonders what mpt 's tentative design is
<mpt> Yeah, dropping "Mute" was the obvious first step :-)
<mpt> snwh ^
<mpt> No point in a touch UI
<mpt> snwh, drafts: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sound#phone-menu
<snwh> mpt, why have the media controls omnipresent if an audio application isnt open/running?
<mpt> snwh, to start playing music
<mpt> Though, I guess only the Play and Music buttons would be useful in that case, not the other three
<snwh> yea, I'm reminded of the desktop menu where there's 4 actions that open rhythmbox
<mpt> ooh, burn
<snwh> mpt, i didn't meant it to burn
<mpt> It's a good burn :-)
<snwh> I have ointment
#ubuntu-design 2013-06-27
<mpt> rachelliu, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Appearance#Phone
<Guest8506> Hello i use ubuntu 10.04 with gnome 2.30.2 i would like have no icons in the main menu !?
#ubuntu-design 2013-06-29
 * snwh is away: Away
#ubuntu-design 2015-06-23
<davidcalle> Hi patriciadavila, good morning, I'm wondering who could give me editor access to design.ubuntu.com to fix some API links (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-brand-guidelines/+bug/1466519), do you know?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1466519 in Ubuntu Developer Portal "Almost half the links to QML API documents are broken" [High,Confirmed]
<patriciadavila> Hi davidcalle! good morning to you too! I think is better if you ping stephwilson because she is the one with the admin access. She's in the design channel.
<patriciadavila> davidcalle: I've just talked to her and she is also happy to update the links
<patriciadavila> davidcalle: let me know if it goes ok :)
<davidcalle> patriciadavila, sure, thanks :)
#ubuntu-design 2016-06-28
<mpt> Why did I include a “Stop” button when checking for updates on Ubuntu Touch
<sladen> mpt: so it doesn't gobble roaming allowance?
<mpt> sladen, I guess so. I don’t know how much data the check itself consumes.
#ubuntu-design 2016-06-29
<sladen> is there anyone in the office that could give Marcus a poke?
<sladen> jamiey: could you give Marcus a poke if he's in the office?
<jamiey> hey sladen I can see him in a meeting room. I'll give him a prod :-)
<sladen> jamiey: okay, on the way out then
<sladen> jamiey: we already missed our slot
<sladen> jamiey: might as well let one meeting finish first
<jamiey> sladen :) I told him you're looking for him, I think he's going to ping you.
<sladen> jamiey: ta!  Thank you
<jamiey> sladen no probs! (you can ping me anytime, I sit right next to him) ;)
<sladen> jamiey: groovy, I'll use you a proxy in future instead of John!
<sladen> normally it's on Wednesdays which is when mpt isn't around
#ubuntu-design 2019-06-24
<tomreyn> hi, is this something which falls into your domain? http://tour.ubuntu.com/en/
<tomreyn> it's nice, but also 14.04.
